# Sounds card for Voice recognition



## nocrapman (Oct 22, 2011)

Does any one know a good option for this?
I have been using on board sound for many years and am out of touch with the current offerings.
Just want the Dragon to work well!


----------



## erixx (Oct 22, 2011)

It isn't the sound card, it's the microphone!

You need to buy highest possbile end.

I also use Dragon since a decade. If you realy want to enhance productivity, buy a srious microphone or headset (with noise cancelation, etc.)

FYI, I found best results with Plantronics USB Wireless headset Audio 995H


----------



## nocrapman (Oct 23, 2011)

I have already placed an order for a high end microphone - Boom O. From doing a bunch of reading on the Knowbrainer forum - it seems that the consensus is that on board sound does not do the best job. I have been using the Dragon for the last 5 yrs with the el cheapo mic that shipped in the box with OK results. Life has lately become too busy to be constantly correcting the dictations, and at times typing seems faster.  Hence the need to upgrade.

Most of the forums recommend USB based outboard sound cards... I am not convinced that they are the best options, probably meant for ease of use and technophobes. OTOH they are portable and can travel with one as well as connect with laptops etc.


----------

